# Nematodes?



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I think my fish have nematodes . Basically it looks like some tiny thin spikes are coming out of their bums. I have lost 2 maybe 3 to this parasite. I fear that I will lose all of my fish. What can I do to get rid of them? Just treat with internal parasite meds? Help please before it's too late


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Feed some flake food soaked in garlic juice. Sounds like internal parasites.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll try that, thanks


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

How long should I do this?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I feed mine like this once or twice a week until I see no signs of the parasite anymore.The once or twice depends on how bad they are infected too.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

And I forgot to say those wouldn't be nematodes anyway. Just internal worms.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

danilykins said:


> I think my fish have nematodes . Basically it looks like some tiny thin spikes are coming out of their bums. I have lost 2 maybe 3 to this parasite. I fear that I will lose all of my fish. What can I do to get rid of them? Just treat with internal parasite meds? Help please before it's too late


Camallanus! Go to Tropical Fish Information 
Get serious treatment that will kill the Nematodes and won't harm your tank Bio-system, plants, etc.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I said it was nematodes because od the thread like appearance. It sticks out only a little bit ant it comes to a point. What I read that what it looks like. I don't see any in the tank swimming around on the glass, just coming out of the fishes bum...


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I just ordered some Fenbendazole for the nematodes... Will keep you updated


----------

